# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] الأزمات وأنواعها

## saladino

*
الأزمات وأنواعها
د, محمد شومان 


 - تصنيف الأزمات
الخطوة الاولى الادارة السليمة للأزمة هي تحديد طبيعة او نوع الازمة crisis type، لكن تحديد نوع الازمة ليس عملية سهلة، لأن الازمة، أي ازمة، بحكم طبيعتها تنطوي على عدة جوانب متشابكة ادارية واقتصادية وانسانية وجغرافية وسياسية، وبالتالي تتعدد وتتنوع التصنيفات بتعدد المعايير المستخدمة في عملية تحديد انواع الازمات.


وعلى هذا الاساس يمكن تصنيف الازمات استنادا الى المعايير التالية:
1 نوع ومضمون الازمة: فهناك ازمة تقع في المجال الاقتصادي او السياسي إلخ، ووفق هذا المعيار قد تظهر ازمة بيئية، او ازمة سياسية، او ازمة اجتماعية، او ازمة اعلامية، او ازمة اقتصادية، وفي داخل كل نوع قد تظهر تصنيفات فرعية مثل الازمة المالية ضمن الازمة الاقتصادية، وهكذا.

2 النطاق الجغرافي للازمة: ان استخدام معيار جغرافي يؤدي الى ما يعرف: بالازمات المحلية التي تقع في نطاق جغرافي محدود او ضيق، كما يحدث في بعض المدن او المحافظات البعيدة كانهيار جسر او حادث قطار.


ثم هناك ازمات قومية عامة تؤثر في المجتمع ككل كالتلوث البيئي او وجود تهديد عسكري من عدو خارجي.
واخيرا ثمة ازمات دولية كأزمة كوسوفا، او ازمة الانحباس الحراري او ازمة الحاسوب ونظم المعلومات مع 

الالفية الثالثة:
3 حجم الازمة: يشيع معيار الحجم او الضخامة في تصنيف الازمات فهناك:
* ازمة صغيرة او محدودة تقع داخل احدى منظمات او مؤسسات المجتمع.
* ازمة متوسطة.
* ازمة كبيرة.

ويعتمد معيار الحجم او الضخامة على معايير مادية كالخسائر والاضرار الناجمة عن ازمة المرور او تعطل في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية, ثم هناك في كل ازمة معايير معنوية كالاضرار والآثار التي لحقت بالرأي العام وبصورة المجتمع او المؤسسة التي تعرضت للازمة.

4 المدى الزمني لظهور وتأثير الازمة: يعتمد هذا المعيار على عمر الازمة، في هذا الاطار هناك نوعان من الازمات:
* الازمة الانفجارية السريعة: وتحدث عادة فجأة وبسرعة، كما تختفي ايضا بسرعة!! وتتوقف نتائج هذه الازمات على الكفاءة في ادارة الازمة، والتعلم منها مثال: اندلاع حريق ضخم في مصنع لانتاج المواد الكيماوية .

* الازمة البطيئة الطويلة: تتطور هذه الازمة بالتدرج ، وتظهر على السطح رغم كثرة الاشارات التي صدرت عنها، لكن المسؤولين لم يتمكنوا من استيعاب دلالات هذه الاشارات والتعامل معها, ولا تختفي هذه الازمة سريعا، بل قد تهدد المجتمع لعدة ايام، من هنا لابد من تعديل الخطة الموجودة لمواجهة الازمة او وضع خطة جديدة، والتعامل مع الازمة في سرعة وحسم وبلا تردد، فكل دقيقة لها قيمة, وفي كل دقيقة ستواجه بتحديات وضغوط من رؤسائك، ومن الجمهور، بل ومن بعض وسائل الاعلام المحلية او الاجنبية, لكن كل هذه التحديات قد تكون فرصة لاختبار مدى قدرة فريق الازمة على التصرف، كما قد تكون فرصة امام العاملين لإثبات تماسكهم ووحدتهم, مثال: وجود مشكلات بين العاملين والادارة حول ساعات العمل والاجر الاضافي وظروف العمل,, والدخول في مفاوضات بين الطرفين,, وفشل المفاوضات.

5 طبيعة التهديدات التي تخلق الازمة: تختلف التهديدات التي تواجه المنظمة او المجتمع، وبالتالي يمكن تصنيف الازمات استنادا الى نوعية ومضمون التهديد، فهناك تهديدات خارجية موجه ضد المعلومات، ومجموعة متعلقة بالاعطال والفشل، وتهديد خارجي موجه ضد اقتصاد المنظمة، والخسائر الفادحة، وتهديدات نفسية، والامراض المهنية.

6 اسباب الازمات: اعتمادا على الاسباب المؤدية للازمات يمكن تقسيمها الى:
* ازمات تظهر نتيجة تصرف او عدم تصرف المنظمة وتتضمن الاخطاء الادارية والفنية او الفشل في 

تحقيق اساليب العمليات المعيارية.
* الازمات الناتجة عن الاتجاهات العامة في البيئة الخارجية.
* الازمات الناتجة من خارج المنظمة وليس للمنظمة أي سبب في حدوثها.
* الازمات الناتجة عن الكوارث الطبيعية كالفيضانات والزلازل والبراكين.

7 طبيعة اطراف الازمة: استنادا إلى طبيعة الطرف او الاطراف المنخرطة في الازمة او تأثيرها على الدولة يمكن التمييز بين الازمات الداخلية والازمات الخارجية، فاذا تعلق الامر بأحد جوانب السيادة الخارجية للدولة او انخرط طرف خارجي في الموقف كانت الازمة دولية خارجية كما هو الحال في النزاعات البرية والجوية والحروب والتهديد باستخدام القوة العسكرية، وقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية، ,, الخ، اما اذا ارتبط الامر بتفاعلات القوى السياسية والمجتمعية في الداخل كانت الازمة داخلية وفي اطار الازمات الخارجية فإن التصنيف الاكثر للاهمية الازمات هو ذلك التمييز بين الازمة منخفضة الحدة والازمة ذات الطابع الاستراتيجي او الهيكلي.

والازمة الدولية الاستراتيجية هي موقف تدهور خطير في عناصر البيئة الداخلية او الخارجية لأطراف الازمة يمثل تهديدا للقيم والاهداف الرئيسية للدولة، وقد يصاحبه احتمالات كبيرة لاستخدام القوة العسكرية الشاملة، مع وجود وقت محدود لاتخاذ قرارات حاسمة بشأن هذا التدهور او التهديد الخطير.
وتنطوي التصنيفات السابقة على قدر كبير من التداخل، كما ان أي تصنيف منها لا يستطيع ان يحيط بكل جوانب الازمة، من هنا انتشر بين الباحثين والخبراء استخدام اكثر من معيار لتحديد انواع الازمات وهو ما يعرف بالمعيار المركب الذي يدخل في اعتباره اكثر من معيار.

ولاشك ان المعيار المركب هو الاكثر ملاءمة للتعامل مع الازمات سواء في مرحلة التخطيط للوقاية من الازمة او مرحلة احتواء أضرارها، فالازمة ايا كانت طبيعتها ومجالاتها تؤثر في المجتمع ككل، فقد تحدث ازمة في قرية بعيدة لكنها تؤثر في المجتمع ككل، كذلك فان الازمة المالية مثلا لا تؤثر في النظام الاقتصادي فقط، بل تؤثر في المجتمع ككل، وبالتالي ينبغي التعامل مع أي ازمة اعلاميا من منظور مجتمعي شامل، وثمة اتفاق بين الخبراء والباحثين على هذا المنظور الذي عكس نفسه في تركيب فريق ادارة الأزمة حيث يتكون الفريق من خبراء ومتخصصين من كافة المجالات ذات العلاقة بالازمة.

مما سبق تظهر اوجه التكامل والتداخل بين الازمات من هنا يمكن ان تتحول على سبيل المثال ازمة اقتصادية تقع في اقليم جغرافي محدود الى ازمة عامة بحسب مدى سرعة آثارها الاجتماعية والنفسية، في الوقت نفسه فإن اتجاه الاسهم في الشكل يكشف عن التداخل والترابط بين انواع الازمات، وعن الآثار المادية والنفسية الناجمة عنها، وكيف يمكن ان تتحول الى سبب لأزمة اخرى او ان تكون الازمة نفسها هي نتيجة لأزمة اخرى، او نتيجة لكارثة ما.

2 - عوامل النجاح في إدارة الأزمة

يتوسع بعض الباحثين في رصد وتحليل العوامل التي تضمن الادارة الفعالة والناجحة للازمات، حتى انها تشمل كل العوامل والاجراءات اللازمة لنجاح أي نوع من الادارة في مجالات الحياة المختلفة، لكن الرصد العلمي الدقيق لعوامل النجاح في ادارة الازمة يجب ان يركز على اهم العوامل ذات الصلة المباشرة بموقف 

الازمة وبالمراحل المختلفة لتطورها، في هذا الاطار نركز على العوامل التالية:
1 ادراك اهمية الوقت: 
ان عنصر الوقت احد اهم المتغيرات الحاكمة في ادارة الازمات، فالوقت هو العنصر الوحيد الذي تشكل ندرته خطرا بالغا على ادراك الازمة، وعلى عملية التعامل معها اذ ان عامل السرعة مطلوب لاستيعاب الازمة والتفكير في البدائل واتخاذ القرارات المناسبة، والسرعة في تحريك فريق ادارة الازمات والقيام بالعمليات الواجبة لاحتواء الاضرار او الحد منها واستعادة نشاط المنظمة.

2 انشاء قاعدة شاملة ودقيقة من المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بكافة انشطة المنظمة، وبكافة الازمات والمخاطر التي قد تتعرض لها، وآثار وتداعيات ذلك على مجمل انشطتها، ومواقف للاطراف المختلفة من كل ازمة او خطر محتمل.

والمؤكد ان المعلومات هي المدخل الطبيعي لعملية اتخاذ القرار في مراحل الازمة المختلفة، والاشكالية ان الازمة بحكم تعريفها تعني الغموض ونقص في المعلومات، من هنا فان وجود قاعدة اساسية للبيانات والمعلومات تتسم بالدقة والتصنيف الدقيق وسهولة الاستدعاء قد يساعد كثيرا في وضع اسس قوية لطرح البدائل والاختيار بينها.

3 توافر نظم انذار مبكر تتسم بالكفاءة والدقة والقدرة على رصد علامات الخطر وتفسيرها وتوصيل هذه الاشارات الى متخذي القرار، ويمكن تعريف نظم الانذار المبكر بانها ادوات تعطي علامات مسبقة لاحتمالية حدوث خلل ما يمكن من خلالها التعرف على ابعاد موقف ما قبل تدهوره، وتحوله الى ازمة تمثل مصدرا للخطر على المنظمة.
ونظرا لاهمية نظام الانذار فان هناك اجراءات لقياس فاعلية نظم الانذار المبكر وتقييم ادائها بشكل دوري.

4 الاستعداد الدائم لمواجهة الازمات: ان عملية الاستعداد لمواجهة الازمات تعني تطوير القدرات العملية لمنع او مواجهة الازمات، ومراجعة اجراءات الوقاية، ووضع الخطط وتدريب الافراد على الادوار المختلفة لهم اثناء مواجهة الازمات، وقد سبقت الاشارة الى عملية تدريب فريق ادارة الازمات، لكن عملية التدريب قد تشمل في بعض المنظمات ذات الطبيعة الخاصة كل الافراد المنتمين لهذه المنظمة, وتشير ادبيات ادارة الازمات الى وجود علاقة طردية بين استعداد المنظمة لمواجهة الكوارث وثلاثة متغيرات تنظيمية هي حجم المنظمة، والخبرة السابقة للمنظمة بالكوارث، والمستوى التنظيمي لمديري المنظمة.

5 القدرة على حشد وتعبئة الموارد المتاحة، مع تعظيم الشعور المشترك بين أعضاء المنظمة او المجتمع بالمخاطر التي تطرحها الازمة، وبالتالي شحذ واستنفار الطاقات من أجل مواجهة الازمة والحفاظ على الحياة, وتجدر الاشارة إلى ان التحديات الخارجية التي تواجه المنظمات أو المجتمعات قد تلعب دوراً كبيراً في توحيد فئات المجتمع وبلورة هوية واحدة له في مواجهة التهديد الخارجي.

6 نظام اتصال يقيم بالكفاءة والفاعلية: لقد اثبتت دراسات وبحوث الازمة والدروس المستفادة من ادارة ازمات وكوارث عديدة ان اتصالات الازمة تلعب دورا بالغ الاهمية في سرعة وتدفق المعلومات والآراء داخل المنظمة وبين المنظمة والعالم الخارجي، وبقدر سرعة ووفرة المعلومات بقدر نجاح الادارة في حشد وتعبئة الموارد وشحذ طاقات أفراد المنظمة، ومواجهة الشائعات، وكسب الجماهير الخارجية التي تتعامل مع المنظمة، علاوة على كسب الرأي العام أو على الأقل تحييده.

ومن الضروري وضع خطط وقوائم للاتصالات أثناء الأزمة وتجديدها أول بأول، وكذلك تكليف احد افراد فريق ادارة الازمة بادارة عمليات الاتصال الداخلي والخارجي واعداد الرسائل الاتصالية أو الاعلامية المناسبة التي يمكن من خلالها مخاطبة جماهير المنظمة.

وسواء اعتمدت خطط وعمليات الاتصال على وسائل اتصال مباشر أو وسائل اتصال جماهيري فمن الضروري في الحالتين تحديد الجماهير المستهدفة واهداف الاتصال وتقييم آثار عملية الاتصال والتعرف على رجع الصدى feed back.

3 - إدارة الأزمة في العلاقات الدولية

من الصعب تصور وجود مجتمع يخلو من الازمات، بل ان الفرد او الاسرة تتعرض لأزمات مستمرة، حتى انه يمكن القول بان الازمات اصحبت سمه من سمات الحياة المعاصرة والتطور البشري.
وكما يواجه الفرد او الاسرة الازمة فان المجتمعات والدول تواجه ازمات كبرى سواء كانت داخلية او خارجية، أي في علاقتها بالدول والمنظمات الدولية.


وعلى مستوى اخر فان كثيرا من المنظمات والمؤسسات الصناعية والتجارية والخدمية في الدول الصناعية او الدول النامية تواجه ازمات تلحق بها اضرارا وخسائر مادية ومعنوية هائلة، واحيانا تقضي عليها.
ولاشك ان التسليم بحقيقة ان الازمات جزء من حياة الافراد والتنظيمات الاجتماعية والمنظمات والمؤسسات والدول يمثل مدخلا مناسبا للتعامل مع الازمة، حيث يمكن التفكير والعمل للوقاية من الازمات، وادارتها بطريقة علمية من خلال دراسة الازمات السابقة واستخلاص الدروس المستفادة، وتحديد مراحل الازمة، والتخطيط لادارتها اعتمادا على فرق خاصة لادارة الازمة تتلقى تدريبا نظريا وعمليا.
والشاهد ان دراسات ادارة الازمة قد تطورت واصبحت مجالا مشتركا لاهتمام وعمل باحثين وخبراء من تخصصات علمية مختلفة تجمع كافة فروع العلوم الانسانيةالاجتماعية والطبيعية، ورغم ان اصحاب كل تخصص يتعاملون مع ادارة الازمة كل من زاوية اهتمامه وخلفيته النظرية وخبراته العلمية، الا ان هناك نقاطا كثيرة للالتقاء والتعاون والعمل المشترك فرضتها الطبيعة النوعية المركبة لبعض الازمات التي تستدعي عمل فريق من مختلف التخصصات والخبرات.


ولاشك ان نقاط الاتفاق والعمل المشترك قد افضت الى بلورة العديد من المفاهيم النظرية، والمعايير الخاصة بتقسيم الازمات، ومراحل تطورها، واسس تشكيل فريق ادارة الازمات، واساليب عمله، فضلا عن عوامل النجاح في ادارة الازمة, حظيت الازمات في العلاقات الدولية باهتمام واسع من الباحثين، بل يمكن القول بان النمط التكراري لظهور واختفاء الازمات الدولية كان القاطرة التي دفعت بحوث العلاقات الدولية للامام.
وتكاد تعيش العلاقات الدولية المعاصرة ازمات متلاحقة على نحو جعل هذه الازمات الدولية ظاهرة متكررة تفرض نفسها على كل من صناع السياسات الخارجية ومراقبي ومحللي العلاقات الدولية.
فها هو الرئيس الامريكي الاسبق دوايت ايزنهاور يقول في الجزء الثاني من مذكراته عن الازمات: ان العالم قد شهد ومنذ تأميم ناصر لقناة السويس في يوليو 1956 وبشكل يكاد يكون يوميا ازمة دولية سواء كانت ازمة كبرى او صغرى .


والمعنى ذاته اشار اليه الرئيس نيكسون بقوله:ان الحياة ازمة تلو الاخرى، وكذلك السياسة .
وفي الخامس والعشرين من عام 1996 جاء في شهادة لوزير الخارجية الامريكي الاسبقدين راسك امام احدى لجان مجلس الشيوخ ان العالم قد شهد منذ يناير 1961 وحتى منتصف عام 1966 سبعا واربعين ازمة دولية.

والواقع ان الاهتمام العلمي بالازمات الدولية لا يعود الى مجرد كونها ظاهرة متكررة في العلاقات الدولية المعاصرة فحسب بل يعزى هذا الاهتمام ايضا الى النتائج والتداعيات الهامة والخطيرة التي تؤدي اليها مثل هذه الازمات سواء على سياسات ومواقف الاطراف المشتركة فيها او على بيئة النظام الدولي ووحداته الاخرى.

ومع ذلك ليس ثمة اتفاق بين علماء العلاقات الدولية على تعريف واحد جامع مانع لمفهوم الازمة الدولية، اذ ينقسم علماء العلاقات الدولية في هذا الشأن الى فريقين:
اولهما: ينظر الى الازمة الدولية من خلال منظور تحليل النسق، والتي ترى ان الازمة الدولية هي نقطة تحول في تطور النظام الدولي العام او احد نظمه الفرعية قد تؤثر فيه بالسلب او الايجاب، وانه يتزايد معها احتمالات نشوب الحرب واستخدام القوة العسكرية من قبل اطراف الازمة.
وثانيهما: يتمحور حول تحليلات مدرسة صنع القرار التي ترى ان الازمة الدولية هي موقف بين دولتين او 

اكثر يتسم بخصائص ثلاث هي:
* موقف يتضمن درجة عالية من التهديد للاهداف والقيم والمصالح الجوهرية لدول وبحيث يدرك صناع القرار ذلك التهديد لمصالح دولهم.

* موقف يدرك فيه صناع القرار ان الوقت المتاح لصنع القرار واتخاذه هو وقت قصير.
ويستلزم ذلك سرعة فائقة والا فان موقفا جديدا سوف ينشأ لا يجدي القرار المتأخر في معالجته.

* موقف مفاجئ ، حيث تقع الاحداث الخالقة للازمة على نحو يفاجئ صانع القرار.
وقد حاول فريق ثالث من علماء العلاقات الدولية ايجاد تعريف توفيقي بعد تعريف مدرسة النسق ومدرسة 

صنع القرار للأزمة الدولية فعرفها بانها:
موقف ينشأ عن احتدام صراع بين دولتين او اكثر، وذلك نتيجة سعي احد الاطراف الى تغير التوازن الاستراتيجي القائم لصالحه، مما يشكل تهديدا جوهريا لقيم ومصالح واهداف الخصم الذي يتجه الى المقاومة، ويستمر هذا الموقف لفترة قصيرة ومحدودة، قد يتخللها لجوء الاطراف الى استخدام القوة العسكرية وينتهي موقف الازمة غالبا الى اقرار نتائج هامة مؤثرة في النظام الدولي العام او احد نظمه الفرعية.


سمات الازمة
سبقت الاشارة الى ان كل علم من العلوم الاجتماعية او الطبيعية يدرس الازمة من زاوية اهتمامه، وفي ضوء المسلمات والنماذج الارشادية paradigmr التي يعتمد عليها، من هنا تعددت وتنوعت محاولات تحديد مفهوم الازمة، ولكن رغم هذا التعدد الا ان هناك سمات او خصائص عامة متفق عليها بين الباحثين فيما 

يتعلق بالازمة نوجزها في :
1 المفاجأة، فهي، غير متوقع حدث سريع وغامض.

2 جسامة التهديد، والذي قد يؤدي الى خسائر مادية او بشرية هائلة تهدد الاستقرار وتصل احيانا الى القضاء على كيان المنظمة.

3 مربكة، فهي تهدد الافتراضات الرئيسية التي يقوم عليها النظام، وتخلق حالة من حالات القلق والتوتر، وعدم اليقين في البدائل المتاحة، خاصة في ظل نقص المعلومات الامر الذي يضاعف من صعوبة اتخاذ القرار، ويجعل من أي قرار ينطوي على قدر من المخاطرة.

4 ضيق الوقت المتاح لمواجهة الازمة، فالاحداث تقع وتتصاعد بشكل متسارع وربما حاد، الامر الذي يفقد اطراف الازمة، احيانا القدرة على السيطرة في الموقف واستيعابه جيدا، حيث لابد من تركيز الجهود لاتخاذ قرارات حاسمة وسريعة في وقت يتسم بالضيق والضغط.

5 تعدد الاطراف والقوى المؤثرة في حدوث الازمة وتطورها، وتعارض مصالحها، مما يخلق صعوبات جمة في السيطرة على الموقف وادارته، وبعض هذه الصعوبات ادارية او مادية او بشرية او سياسية او بيئية الخ.

إدارة الأزمة
في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة

منقول*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*قراءه متأنيه وبفهم وبعمق 
لموضوع من اهم الموضوعات فى حياتنا العربيه 
شكرا اخى صلادينو على هذا الموضوع القيم 
تقبل منى دائما ارق تحياتى*

----------


## saladino

> *قراءه متأنيه وبفهم وبعمق 
> لموضوع من اهم الموضوعات فى حياتنا العربيه 
> شكرا اخى صلادينو على هذا الموضوع القيم 
> تقبل منى دائما ارق تحياتى*



*اهلا اخى الكريم


شكرا على الاضافة والتعليق الطيب

لو تعرف اماكن تعطى دورات متخصصة فى هذا المجال يرجى اضافاتها حتى تعم الفائدة

شكرا على التواصل*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل saladino

موضوع رائع جدا جدا وهام .....
سلمت يداك علي النقل المميز .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## saladino

> *الأخ الفاضل saladino
> 
> موضوع رائع جدا جدا وهام .....
> سلمت يداك علي النقل المميز .....
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*



*

مرحبا اختى الكريمة / ليلـة عشـق

يسملوا على التعليق والتواصل 
بالتوفيق دائما*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kethara

تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز على الطرح المميز

----------


## sameh atiya

شكرا صلادينو

----------


## monmon_aso1982

موضوع جميل ورائع

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الاخ صلادينو

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## nariman

*شكرا صلادينو* 
*تسلم ايدك*

----------


## Masrawya

تسلم ايدك استاذ صلادينو
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلمت يداك أخى الكريم صلادينو

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
على المعلومات المفيده

----------


## saladino

> جزاك الله خيرا





> تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز على الطرح المميز





> شكرا صلادينو





> موضوع جميل ورائع





> *الاخ صلادينو
> 
> موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
> جزاك الله خيرا*





> *شكرا صلادينو* 
> *تسلم ايدك*





> تسلم ايدك استاذ صلادينو





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سلمت يداك أخى الكريم صلادينو





> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
> على المعلومات المفيده

----------


## deyamag

*شكراً لقولك منقول .*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا فعلا استفدت من المعلومات دى 
لانى قرات الموضوع داه قبل كدا 
اشكرك مره اخرى على المعلومات المفيده

----------


## طائر الشرق

*قرأت بعض من هذه الحلول لديل كارنيجى فى كتابه كيف تتخلص من القلق*

*شكرا لك اخى الحبيب*

----------


## فراشة

لك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة

تحياتى


فراشة

----------


## mezapril

أصل الموضوع فين يا جماعه ؟؟

مش شايف غير ردود فقط

أرجو الإفادة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل صلادينو

هذه قراءة للمرة الثانية ولكن فيض الاستفاده
لا ينضب من هذا الموضوع أخى
بارك الله لك

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## nariman

*عودة أخرى للموضوع* 

*أشكرك صلادينو* 

 :f2:

----------


## mezapril

الف شكر على الموضوع الطيب

وكل عام وانتم بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أخى الفاضل saladino

ألف شكر على الموضوع المهم والمعلومات

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*تسلم ايدك يا صلادينو على المعلومات القيمة*

----------


## اليمامة

اخى الفاضل
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا...وبالفعل استفدت منة ...فما اكثر الازمات فى العمل او فى الحياة عموما...كدة سهلتها علينا شوية...ههههههه....جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## sad man

الف شكر اخى
تقبل مرورى

----------


## hanoaa

أنا قريت فى الموضوع ده قبل كده
بس التجميع إللى حضرتك عامله لمجموعه العناصر دى هايل
يعنى حضرتك زى مابيقولا جبت المختصر المفيد
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## سابرينا

*موضوع رائع واجب التطبيق* 
*مشكور عليه اخى صلادينو*

----------


## nour2005

ألف شكر أخي العزيز محمد 

على الموضوع والمعلومات المهمة

وربنا يبعد عنك وعنا الأزمات  :: 

وكل سنة وانت وأسرتك طيبين 

رمضان مبارك  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف شكر صلادينو على الموضوع الجميل
بالفعل إدارة الأزمات من أهم الأشيا التي يجب أن يكون الجميع على دراية بها حتى يخرجوا من أزماتهم بسلام
ألف شكر على النقل المتميز  :f2:

----------


## e_elassas

مشكوووووووووور كل الشكر اخى الفاضل على الاطروحه المميزه

----------


## وجدى محمود

شكرا لك أخى الفاضل

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

كل عام وأنت بخير

تقبل مرورى

دمت بكل خير

----------


## سوما

> *وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة*


موضوع مهم وتوجد أشياء فيه كانت غائبة عنى فعلاً,, :2: ,, جزاك الله خيراً
شكرا على النقل المميز يا صلادينو ,, وكل عام وانت بخير .. :f2:

----------


## Dr_rehab

موضوع رائع ياريت يتم تطبيق كل قواعده فى حياتنا وازماتنا 

تسلم ايدك استاذ محمد

----------


## saladino

*تسلم  الآيادى أحبتى فى الله*
*على المرور والتعليق الطيب
أتمنى لكم قضاء أسعد الأوقـات*

----------

